# ultimate bandsaw log sled



## skidiot (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi,
I have come up with what I think is the best idea for a sled to cut logs into lumber on a bandsaw. It will only have 2 knobs to adjust. No screws, super easy to set up. I am in the process of building the prototype now. Would any one be interested in something like this? I dont have any idea as to price yet. It is going to be made of common off the shelf parts, so its not going to be real pricey.
Thanks
Skidiot


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Do you intend to sell finished sleds or plans? Is this for a consumer bandsaw? There are a lot of designs already.


----------



## skidiot (Jun 2, 2008)

I think I will try to sell the finished sled.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

come back after you have a working prototype to discuss your options
of how to market your sled. . . . there are rules in place here as to
selling things that you may need to discuss with Admin prior to listing.
good luck in your project !!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

crickets bite when provoked LOL :<))


----------

